# Lowrance Mark 5xPro-OSTSEE Einstellung



## JungausHamburg (6. Oktober 2013)

Moin ihr Ostseeerfahrenen Petrijünger
Nach dem ich nun das Forum durchsucht habe und nicht fündig wurde,|bla: nun meine Frage an diejenigen von Euch, 
die ein Mark 5xPro ihr eigen nennen und dieses auf der Ostsee einsetzen.#6
Welcher Fischfangmodus ist zu empfehlen (Ich schleppe nicht )?|kopfkrat
Und nun für alle anderen!
Wofür ist dieses Fadenkreuz und was bedeutet diese blaue linie
Trotz Nutzung des Emulators leider nicht schlauer geworden.#c

Und zu guter Letzt ,deute ich das richtig das die hohe Frequenz der hohen Leistung zu zu ordnen ist?
PS: ja ich habe die Einladung nach Travemünde gelesen und werde mich dort hinbegeben.#h

JungausHamburg
Bernd


----------

